# Weber Out of Round Question



## smokinfred (Apr 21, 2011)

Just bought a new Weber 22.5 Kettle but when I was done I noticed the lid wobbled from one side.  I measured the lid from 12-6 and its 22 7/8" and from 3-9 and that measure 23 3/16" the long side is where I get the wobble.  Is this normal or is the a cause to call weber to a replacement.  It just doesnt seem right for a grill to cost so much and not seal right.


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

Dont sound right to me


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like the final inspector was sleeping when it went through...


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 21, 2011)

Call Weber and they will probably ship you a new lid no problem. They have great customer service!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

What Johnny said, or you can just try squeezing it a little & see if it will get back in shape.


----------



## smokinfred (Apr 21, 2011)

Went ahead and called weber and they had me checked the lid and bowl on a flat surface to check to see which was actually out of spec and it was still the lid.  They're shipping me a new lid, which is great.  A little inconvenient to wait to start cooking but the customer service is great.  Its no wonder so many of you have Weber's.  Definitely, will be more from them.  I'm looking to get a WSM.  But not sure which size.  I only cook for 5 people, but I do cook packer briskets all the time on my Chargriller.  I'm curious how much more fuel I would use if I go to the 22" model.
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## big twig (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it all settled with Weber, they are a great company and have really good customer service. I just got the WSM 22.5 and I am very glad I didn't get the smaller model. As people on here have told me and others, better to go big then small. I don't feel it uses to much fuel either but I have only gotten 1 smoke so far on it.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did they let you keep the old lid?  If so, it would probably work well on a UDS.


----------



## nwdave (Apr 21, 2011)

You know darn well that if you get the 18, you're going to wish you'd got the 22, so just go for it.  By the way, you do know you can grill without the lid on the kettle, right?
 


smokinfred said:


> But not sure which size.  I only cook for 5 people, but I do cook packer briskets all the time on my Chargriller.  I'm curious how much more fuel I would use if I go to the 22" model.
> [h1] [/h1]


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear Weber took care of you!

We have 4 in our family and I love having the 22.5" WSM. I used to have a Char-griller Smokin Pro and the 22.5" WSM uses about half the amount of fuel for the same length of time that the Char-griller used. It is just a much more efficeint smoker - on a calm warm day I can go 20+ hrs. on one load of fuel. If you are doing a lot of big cuts the 22.5" WSM is a must! I just plan my smokes so that I load it up and vacuum seal the stuff we don't eat that day to make meals for later in the week.


----------



## smokinfred (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I got my new lid in on Wednesday and I was pretty disappointed.  This is new lid is worse than the one I have.  The wobble was way worse and would not lay flat on a flat surface.  I finally just decided to bend the hell out the lid to make it sit right.  Little worried now since I did hear stress noises coming from the porcelain coating.  I was at home depot yesterday and decided to check out the lids from the all ready built Weber and 3 out of 4 had wobbles, even the performer lids.  Just doesn't seem right that my cheapo $35 walmart grill had a better seal than a $150 Weber. Don't know what to do now, the lid fits but has a slight wobble and slides from side to side a little.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmm... bizzare, I have always had Weber Kettle grills and never had a lid wobble yet. Wonder if they have a QC issue or a bad batch of lids. You may want to call them back and ask them if they have see a large increase in complaints about out of round lids lately.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

You know come to think of it one of the Weber kettles I have did have a lid that didn't quite fit right, It went on but I had to force it a little. After a few fires in it it seemed to slip right on. Maybe when they heat up they somehow get round or fit the bottom better. It may be worth a try to just fire it up with a real hot fire & see if it fits better.


----------



## smokinfred (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats what Im going to do this Saturday and hopefully it will seal better.


----------

